# Amavis BadHeader Quarantäne



## mare (11. Nov. 2011)

Hallo,

Ich habe auf einem ISPConfig 3.0.3.3 Server folgende Einstellung in der Policy.

Bad header lover = yes
Bypass header checks = yes

Die Mails werden auch zugestellt aber im /var/lib/amavis/virusmail/ 
landen die Mails nochmal mit dem Name badh-MSGID und amavis fügt diesen Header ein : Delivered-To: bad-header-quarantine

Sollten obige Einstellungen (lt. Handbuch) nicht bewirken, dass die Mails garnicht auf BAD Header gescannt werden?

/LG mare


----------



## Till (11. Nov. 2011)

Möglicherweise hat die in der mysql DB hinterlegte policy nicht für diese Email gegriffen, in dem Falle verwendet amavisd die Einstellungen aus seinen config Dateien. Schau mal in die Voreinstellungen der amavisd Config Dateien und ändere die Einstellung ggf. dort auch und starte dann amavis neu.


----------



## mare (12. Nov. 2011)

Die Policy greift.
Ich habe das Betreffändern bei einem Score > X aktiviert und bekomme auch genau diese Betreff bei Spammails angezeigt.
An der amavis conf habe ich nichts geändert.
Was soll ich dort anpassen ?


----------



## mare (17. Nov. 2011)

Ist den bei Dir das Verzeichnis /var/lib/amavis/virusmail/ leer ?


----------



## Blackbit (8. Feb. 2013)

*Bad-Header Quarantine abschalten*

Hi,

sorry ich weiss ist ein alter Post, aber ich bin ja auch per Google drauf gestossen. ;-) Ich habe die Quarantäne für bad-header selbst in der /etc/amavisd.conf abgeschaltet. Einfach die Zeile 


```
$final_bad_header_destiny = D_PASS;
```
auf 

```
$final_bad_header_destiny = undef;
```
ändern. Dann werden die Mails mit bad header nicht mehr in der Quarantäne abgelegt und den entsprechenden Mailboxen ausgeliefert. 

Trotzdem bekommt die Mail den Header "X-Amavis-Alert: BAD HEADER SECTION," für weitere Analysen/Filter verpasst.

Gruß,
Blackbit


----------

